# emoticons, smileys for Apple Mail?



## cielosea (Oct 26, 2008)

anybody got a suggestion...I have looked but can find no useful plugin for apple mail that solves the "problem"

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

As far as I know, there isn't one. Most people know the old school text ones so I don't think anyone has worried about it. But if you have the smily as a gif or jpg on your hard drive, you can just insert them as long as you are doing the email in HTML format and it should go to the receiver.


----------

